# Mal ein paar Fragen zu Amazon Prime Video



## RyzA (28. August 2019)

Hallo!


Ich habe mal ein paar Fragen an die erfahrenen Prime-User hier.

1.) Gibt es zufälliger Weise eine kleine USB-Funk-Tastatur für den Fernseher  womit man bei der Prime-Filmsuche die Wörter eingeben kann?
Mit der Bildschirm Tastatur ist das etwas umständlich. 

2.) Warum kosten da ältere Filme öft mal was zusätzlich und relativ neue Filme sind kostenlos?

3.) Gibt es einen übersichtlicheren Programmguide? Vor allem zu den kostenlosen Prime Filmen?
Irgendwie ist das mühsam da durch die ganzen Bilder und Zeilen zu navigieren.

Es geht nur um die Nutzung am Fernseher. Nicht am PC oder Laptop.

Danke schon mal vorweg!


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2019)

Ich die Fernbedienung meines Fernsehers, die hat ne Tastatur mit drauf.
Zufall, je nachdem was Amazon gerade irgendwo einkauft und anbieten will.
Gezielt suchen tue ich selten, meistens stöbere ich einfach die neusten Filme bei Prime durch.


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich die Fernbedienung meines Fernsehers, die hat ne Tastatur mit drauf.


Du hast also eine komplette alphabetischer Tastatur mit drauf? Interessant.  Wir nicht.

Bei uns sind nur ein Zahlenblock, Pfeil -  und die anderen üblichen Tasten. Panasonic Fernseher.


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2019)

Philips Fernseher, glaube mittlerweile 5-6 Jahre alt.
https://www.amazon.de/Philips-YKF31...81&hvtargid=pla-429719924376&psc=1&th=1&psc=1


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Philips Fernseher, glaube mittlerweile 5-6 Jahre alt.
> https://www.amazon.de/Philips-YKF31...81&hvtargid=pla-429719924376&psc=1&th=1&psc=1


Cool! Sowas wäre optimal.

Vielleicht gibt es für unseren Fernseher ja auch noch eine andere Fernbedienung zum nachkaufen.


----------



## P2063 (29. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> 1.) Gibt es zufälliger Weise eine kleine USB-Funk-Tastatur für den Fernseher  womit man bei der Prime-Filmsuche die Wörter eingeben kann?
> Mit der Bildschirm Tastatur ist das etwas umständlich.
> 
> 2.) Warum kosten da ältere Filme öft mal was zusätzlich und relativ neue Filme sind kostenlos?
> ...



1) hängt vom TV ab, an manchen geräten kann man z.B. die Logitech K400 verwenden. Laut Amazon Support funktionieren BT Tastaturen nicht mit dem Fire Stick, aber manche haben es wohl über den harmony hub zum laufen bekommen. Aber wenn die TV in terne App genutzt wird und das Gerät keine Eingabegeräte außer der mitgelieferten Fernbedienung akzeptiert wird das wohl nix.

2) eine reine Lizenzfrage, Amazon kauft ja nicht wahllos für alles die Streamingrechte und auch nicht für alles in HD oder gar UHD.

3) suchen kann man z.B. auf Wer streamt es? Pruefe die Verfuegbarkeit von Filmen bei Netflix, Amazon, Maxdome u.v.m. da kann man zumindest schon mal nach inklusivinhalten sortieren aber einen wirklich übersichtlichen programmguide gibt es so nicht. Das Problem, dass man als user wissen muss was man sehen will haben aber alle Streamingdienste durch die schiere masse an content.


----------



## tandel (29. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Cool! Sowas wäre optimal.
> 
> Vielleicht gibt es für unseren Fernseher ja auch noch eine andere Fernbedienung zum nachkaufen.



Für ein bisschen mehr gibt es den Fire TV Stick mit Alexa, da kann man direkt in die Fernbedienung reinsprechen statt mühsam zu tippen. 
Wer lieber tippt, kann an den Fire Stick per BT auch ne Tastatur dranhängen, die ist im Zweifelsfall deutlich vielseitiger als eine Tastenfernbedienung. Hab es selbst noch nicht probiert, aber im Netz findet man durchaus Berichte, dass das funktioniert.
Alternativ kann man per OTG Kabel sogar eine Tastatur mit eigenem Dongle dranhängen.

Ich organisiere meine Watchlist bei Prime teilweise am Handy, Tablet und PC, so findet man die interessanten Sachen am TV schneller.
Die beste Übersicht bietet imho justwatch.com, gefällt mir deutlich besser als werstreamt.es. Ich nutze allerdings überwiegend die justwatch app auf dem tablet, das ist natürlich entspannter als eine Browserversion zu bedienen.


----------



## RyzA (29. August 2019)

Danke für eure Tipps!

Ich dachte der Amazon Fire TV Stick ist für Fernseher die keine Smart TVs sind?
Amazon Alexa hatten wir schon und wieder verkauft, weil wir damit nichts anfangen konnten.


----------



## blautemple (29. August 2019)

Hat dein Fernseher keine Sprachsteuerung? Bei meinem Samsung Fernseher funktioniert das erstaunlich gut.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (29. August 2019)

Ne mit Sprachsteuerung ist ungünstig. Wir gucken Abends meistens im Schlafzimmer Fernsehen. 
Und wenn meine Frau schon schläft und ich da rumquatsche, dass kommt nicht so gut.


----------



## tandel (29. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Danke für eure Tipps!
> 
> Ich dachte der Amazon Fire TV Stick ist für Fernseher die keine Smart TVs sind?
> Amazon Alexa hatten wir schon und wieder verkauft, weil wir damit nichts anfangen konnten.



Man kann den Stick natürlich auch an Smart-TVs betreiben, der kommt in die HDMI Buchse und fertig. Alleine schon wegen der minimalistischen Fernbedienung finde ich den Stick super.
Ich habe noch einen alten unsmarten TV, aber den Stick werde ich wohl noch behalten, auch wenn ich einen Smart-TV kaufe.  Das Menü inkl. Mischung von Prime und nicht prime Inhalten ist suboptimal, ich komme aber zurecht.

Alexa ist ja nur die Software in den Geräten, Du meintest wahrscheinlich einen Echo mit Alexa. Den habe ich auch und kann auch nicht viel damit anfangen abgesehen von Küchenradio und BT Lautsprecher.
Man braucht aber kein weiteres Gerät, Alexa ist im Firestick integriert mit dem Vorteil, dass man einen Knopf an der Fernbedienung drücken muss, damit Alexa zuhört.


----------



## RyzA (29. August 2019)

Ja wir hatten "Alexa Echo Dot". Am Anfang fanden wir die interessant. Das Interesse war aber schnell verflogen.
Wir brauchen nichts mit Sprache steuern. Man ist so schon bequem genug.
Meine Frau nutzt auf ihrem Handy noch "Hello Google". Bei mir habe ich das deaktiviert.


----------



## John_Shaft (11. Oktober 2019)

Ich blicke da leider auch nicht immer durch... Freue mich aber jedes Mal, wenn ein relativ neuer Film kostenlos hochgeladen wird.


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. März 2020)

Hallo,

bloß eine Frage. Möchte keinen Thread dafür öffnen.
*
Wie kann ich in der App den Ton auf Stereo umstellen?*


----------

